# Main Street extended archery



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if Main St. in Bountiful is included in the extended archery boundaries. This field across the street from where I work is always holding deer and I think I could probably get one if they didn't get hit by a car first. Last year 29 inch 3 point got hit by a car right there. :evil: This guy looks like he is going to be pretty wide. There is a 2 point in the bush behind him too if you look close.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think it is. sorry. nice pic


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Actually, it is within the boundaries. (I-15 to the county line on top of the Wasatch Range.) But, you'll have to get permission to hunt from every homeowner and property owner (probably including Bountiful City) within 600 ft. (200 yds.) of the place, and trespass permission from the landowner where the deer falls to recover him. Additionally, there may be Bountiful City ordinances preventing the discharge of a weapon within city limits.

LOTS of red tape! Good Luck! And don't forget to take and pass the Extended Archery Ethics Course which discourages this sort of thing!

Find out where he beds and hike up the hill. It'll be easier!

PS; He is a nice one!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

you need to see if there is a law preventing the discharge of firearms in city limits."including archery" it has to include archery for it to be against the law. but i am not sure if its ethical TEX can you call the ethics police to verify please


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

one hunting fool said:


> you need to see if there is a law preventing the discharge of firearms in city limits."including archery" it has to include archery for it to be against the law. but i am not sure if its ethical TEX can you call the ethics police to verify please


Only you can police ethics...

Ones ethics can only be described by what you do when nobody is looking. :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe the west boundary is the bonivile shorline trail now


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The DWR west boundary is I-15, but the city of Bountiful may have regulations that prohibit the discharge of arrows within city limits which may include everything west of the trail. If a person wants to shoot a deer on Main Street, that would have to be something to look into! Like I said, just hike up the hill and find him in his bed! It's easier!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

These guys were back yesterday and man are they growing fast. The bigger one has split into a 4 point and the smaller one has forked pretty nicely. They fed right on to this guys front lawn until a bus passed by and scared them away. I sure like watching them but I wish they would head up to the high country so they don't get hit.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just because it says you can hunt in an area doesn't mean you can. There are still laws which restrict you. Discharging a lethal weapon in city limits does include archery tackle every where I have lived and I would bet it also includes main street in Bountiful. Good luck on the extended. I hope you don't do something to end up on the news and make the rest of the bowhunters look bad. Like stick a deer and have it run all over town. The best thing would be to watch the deer in town and hunt in the hills above the shoreline trail this will allow you to stay out of trouble.

2008 extended area archery deer boundaries
Wasatch Front Extended Archery Deer Area (deer) (Archery ethics course required)
Salt Lake, Davis and Weber counties-Boundary begins at 12600 South and Highland Drive in Draper; south on this road to the Upper Corner Canyon Road (2000 East); south and east along this road to the Salt Lake-Utah county line; east along this county line to the Salt Lake-Wasatch county line; north along this county line to the Salt Lake-Summit county line; north along this county line to the Salt Lake-Morgan county line; north along this county line to the Davis-Morgan county line; north along this county line to I-84; west on I-84 to US-89; south on US-89 to I-15; south on I-15 to 400 South in Salt Lake City; east along this road to 1000 East; south on this road to 500 South; east along this road to Foothill Drive; south and east along this road to I-215 East; south along I-215 East to 3300 South; east along this road to Wasatch Blvd.; south along this road to 11600 South (Hidden Valley Park) and the Bonneville Shoreline Trail; east and south along the Bonneville Shoreline Trail to 12600 South and Highland Drive in Draper. In addition to the above-described area, Hill Air Force Base (HAFB) west of US-89 in Davis County is included in the Wasatch Front Extended Archery Area. HAFB permit applications are accepted via Internet at http://www.hafbdeerhunt.com. USGS 1:100,000 Maps: Salt Lake, Ogden. Boundary questions? Call the Ogden office, (801) 476-2740 or the Springville office (801) 491-5678.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Izzydog
Not trying to be critical to you. I am just trying to protect an awesome hunt from being lost!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry if my sarcasm didn't come through loud enough. I really was just joking and I am the last person that would do something to tarnish the reputation of hunters. Sorry for any offense.


----------

